# New install R15-100 fan noise??



## skoprowski (Mar 6, 2006)

After dealing with poor customer support and being told I had to spend $200.00 to get a DVR after being a Dish Network customer for nearly 5 years- I called up Direct TV and got a R15 installed yesterday. 

Things seem to be working fine with the DVR- recorded a few shows with no issues. However, the fan is constanly on and a lot louder than I anticipated. I even put the DVR in with my stereo components behind a glass door and we can still hear the fan. Is this normal? Anyway to control the fan speed?

I am wondering if I made a good decision or not switching to the R15. You all are getting me paraniod now reading all the r15 problems. Is is too late for me to send the r15 back and pick up a r10? My local Circuit City has 3 r10s still.


Thanks,

Scott


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Reports are that the -100 model fan is louder and runs all the time.

I'm not sure if it's been changed by an update, but my -500 fan would come on at about 54C. The -300 modle seems to run much cooler ~ 38 - 48C, in which case the fan wouldn't kick on (If it's also triggered at 54C).


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a 100, 300, and 500 model. The fan does seem to be always running in the 100 and moves more air than in the other models.

Most of the big problems with the R15 have tapered off in the past several months. I got my 3 units since August and have had no real problems. Some still have issues, however. There are still periodic updates being sent.

If just "hearing" the fan is a problem, even with TV off, I'm not sure what you can do. You could buy an RF remote and place your R15 in an adjacent room, running your cabling from there.

Personally, fans don't bother my family at all.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

If it really bothers you, it's very easy to replace the fan. It's a 60mm X15mm (at least in my -500). Fans usually have the noise in the specs as XX dBA.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...552&Submit=ENE&SrchInDesc=60mm&SubCategory=62


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

But do you know the cfm specification of the original fan?

In other words, how do you know it is moving the same amount of air?

And if it is not, how do you know it is doing what it is supposed to do?

That would concern me. Physical size is only one requirement of a fan.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

No, I don't know the CFM. I replace the one in my -500 with one with a relatively high CFM (don't recall the actual figure). At that time mine was running in the mid 50's. I was having a lot of problems. The fan had a blue led that was very bright, was fairly loud and only lowered the temp by about 2 - 3C. I put the original back in and wired it to run continuously. Low noise, and droped the temp to the mid 40's C. Very few problems since then.

If you do change the fan, it would be wise to keep an eye on the temp. That's a good point.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow. that's a good drop. My 500 stays around 53 or so. No problems, however.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, I've been considering going back to the original config to see if it was coincidence (the problems clearing). But then again, why mess with sucess?


----------



## Staszek (Nov 13, 2006)

I had moved my R15-500 into my bedroom when I put the HR20 in the main theather room.

After one night I had to take it out, the fan isnt loud during the day but in my room at night when its quiet I heard the thing all night. I am a light sleeper and it drove me nuts, actually got up in the middle of the night at like 3 am to unplug it till I could move it the next day.

Kind of s*ucks because I wanted it in my bedroom so we could watch recordings in bed.


----------

